# Pirates of the Flats



## Newf-Fly (Sep 8, 2009)

New flyfishing show hit the Duece last weekend. Missed the first episode as I was told it started in January. Has Lefty and some other characters for some good fishing out of the Bahamas. Anyone see episode 1? Any good?
http://www.tarbone.org/news-a-events/143-more-previews-of-pirates-of-the-flats.html


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*Pirates*

Saw the first episode. Tom Brokaw, Lefty, Michael Keaton and the Chairman of Bonefish Tarpon Trust. It's a good show. They talk about the tagging process that Tarpon Tomorrow practices during the Tarpon Tournaments right here in Galveston.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

That thing's been in the can for awhile now. Is this the second run? Would love to have it on DVD!


----------

